# Olicard 145

## clostry

Ciao a tutti.

Sono in possesso di una chiavetta Olivetti Olicard 145, e diciamo che è una di quelle che non funziona al primo colpo...

Documentandomi un po' in giro scopro che per farla funzionare bisogna caricare a mano il modulo usbserial passandogli idvendor ed idproduct. Tutto ok, così facendo funziona...ma l'output di dmesg mi lascia perplesso:

```

[ 2150.451792] usbserial_generic 1-7:1.0: The "generic" usb-serial driver is only for testing and one-off prototypes.

[ 2150.451797] usbserial_generic 1-7:1.0: Tell linux-usb@vger.kernel.org to add your device to a proper driver.

```

Così mi metto a frugare un pò tra i sorgenti del kernel e trovo un paio di righe dedicate alla Olicard 100 in "drivers/usb/serial/option.c", allora decido di provare ad aggiungere lo stesso per la mia 145 e vedere che succede. Ricompilo i moduli...et voilà, tutto funziona a meraviglia senza modprobe o regole udev.

Vale la pena di riferire la cosa agli sviluppatori del kernel?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Certo, scrivi, scrivi  :Wink: 

----------

## clostry

Patch inviata ed accettata   :Smile: 

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

